# New scams on E-bay!



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Check out some of the prices on the tractors on this page. Two dead givaways of a scam. You must be pre approved and look at the buy it now prices. Also they all say Free shipping.

http://business.listings.ebay.com/A...tingItemListQQsosortorderZ2QQsosortpropertyZ2


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*bad link*

the link doesn't work.

:-(


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*bad link*

the link doesn't work.

:-(


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea, i copied and pasted it and couldn't get it to work. It was such a long url, there was no way i was gonna type it all. Anyway, E-bay must have gotten wind of it because they have been removed. Brand new John Deeres 4110 and other models for a buy it now price of $3500.00 with free shipping ,but you had to e-mail the seller and get pre-approved before you could bid. Dang...i always miss out on the bargains.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Durwood, go back and cut & paste the URL into the link.


----------

